# Tata Sky Or Dish Tv ?



## gauravgogiakavi (Apr 27, 2008)

Dear Friends,

Afte getting annoyed with the cable TV operator, I decided to switch to DTH service providers. After investigating the market I found that there are 2 best DTH service providers in the market, viz. Tata Sky & Dish TV. But after looking at the websites of both the companies I got really confused and now I want you to help me out which DTH service to be installed at home? 
You all must be having one of the service installed. Kindly share your experience.

Thank you so much for solving all my previous queries.

Thanks and ragards,
Gaurav


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

wait!Airtel DTH is coming ,BIG DTH from Reliance coming,SUN DTH with mpeg4 already launched in south India.dont waste ur money in both sky and dishtv craps.old technology(mpeg2),they both uses!pic quality cannot be comparable to sun dth which I am using!
Frankly!


----------



## gauravgogiakavi (Apr 27, 2008)

I have also heard that reliance and airtel are launching but no idea about the time?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2008)

^This May Ist week acc.to broadbandforum.in .seems airtel dth already launched in madras?(not sure)


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 27, 2008)

Airtel had said they would launch it in first quarter of 2008


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2008)

@gauravgogia

Its all upto you IMHO.

Make a list of the channels which you'll watch and then what all packages you'll be needing to watch them....of both Dish TV and Tata Sky.

Like in Dish TV, you may just need 2 different packages and in Tata Sky, you may be needing 3 different packages. This is not the truth, its just an example.

Then calculate the price in the end, and go for the one which is cheap.........

Their services are about the same and people are happy with both Dish TV and Tata Sky in my locality........

Personally, Tata Sky fulfills my requirements at a cheaper price......And these channel requirements vary from person to person.


----------



## gigyaster (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey please refer www.saveondish.com/forum
You will get the best answer there.


----------



## shashikantdabral (Feb 3, 2009)

Please do not go for Dish Tv. It is the most lousy DTH operator. The service is the worst and in rainy season it becomes worse than your cable.




gauravgogiakavi said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Afte getting annoyed with the cable TV operator, I decided to switch to DTH service providers. After investigating the market I found that there are 2 best DTH service providers in the market, viz. Tata Sky & Dish TV. But after looking at the websites of both the companies I got really confused and now I want you to help me out which DTH service to be installed at home?
> You all must be having one of the service installed. Kindly share your experience.
> ...



Please do not go for DISH TV. I have been suffering for the last 2 years with it. The service is the most lousy and pathetic and in rainy season it becomes worse than your cable.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 3, 2009)

Forget about both, Take local cable and get one set-top-box setup.

Am paying 250 bucks per month and getting 180 channels at crystal clear clarity.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Feb 3, 2009)

I am using tata sky from past 2 years and its awesome. No problems watsoever till now. Can't comment on dish tv cos didnt use it.


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 3, 2009)

If the choice is just Dish TV and Tata Sky ,you should not even consider Dish TV.Get TATA sky.


----------



## gauravgogiakavi (Feb 7, 2009)

Finally the confusion ended, and I purchased Airtel's DTH and I tell you both the quality and the Service are awesome. Timely installation from experienced Engineers and great Service at your door step.
Thanks all my friends for taking part in the discussion.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 7, 2009)

vERYGOOD MAN..
I HAD LOT OF CONFUSION TO CHOOSE BEST DTH IN CHENNAI.. 
AFTER COMPLETING 4 DAYS ON SEARCHING NET IN VARIOUS FOURMS, I HAVE NOW AIRTEL DTH.. FOR IT'S SERVICE / INSTRUMENT.. 
I THINK, ONLY AIRTEL PROVIDES USB CONNECTOR IN THEIR STB..


----------



## confused!! (Feb 7, 2009)

gauravgogiakavi said:


> Finally the confusion ended, and I purchased Airtel's DTH and I tell you both the quality and the Service are awesome. Timely installation from experienced Engineers and great Service at your door step.
> Thanks all my friends for taking part in the discussion.



You started this discussion 9 months ago and purchased it now??


----------



## king_naja (Feb 7, 2009)

btw dude airtel is not gud........
telling from my personel experience.........
go for tata sky it is better....


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 7, 2009)

Both the companies charge a lot but considering good service i think you should go with Tata sky. I have heard a lot about Dish Tv for a bad reputation. Most of the customers complain about their service or their rates.


----------



## Charley (Feb 9, 2009)

how about sun dth


----------



## confused!! (Feb 9, 2009)

^^some people say it hasn't got many national channels and got more regional channels.
I haven't checked that channel list though


----------

